# Mist1422 vs Panini



## Eifie

*Mist1422 vs Panini*



Mist1422 said:


> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Super Fang, Endeavour, direct healing
> *Arena Description:* ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.


*Mist1422's active squad*

 *Dew* the male Treecko <Overgrow>
 *Amp* the male Shinx <Intimidate> @ Bright Powder
 *Jade* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Quick Claw
 *Baton* the female Lotad <Swift Swim>


*Panini's active squad*

 *Ceridwen* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Bilius Whipplesnip* the male Taillow <Guts>
 *Kepler* the genderless Staryu <Illuminate>
 *Oconnell* the female Trapinch <Arena Trap>
 *The Fresh Prince* the male Shinx <Intimidate>


*Turn order* (this was randomized!)

*Panini* sends out a Pokémon
*Mist1422* sends out a Pokémon and posts commands
*Panini* posts commands

Let me know if you have any questions on how to play! You can look at other battle threads for examples of commands; the most basic form is just *move 1 ~ move 2 ~ move 3*. You might want to give conditional commands if you're the one commanding first since you don't know what the other person is going to do. Those are like "use move A, but if your opponent is Protecting then use move B instead" and you would write the command string like *move A / move B ~ second command ~ third command*. I recommend just starting with whatever commands you feel like giving and not worrying too much about strategy; you can try out more complex things later on!


----------



## Panini

Alrighty!! Let's start out with Ceridwen! 

My beloved starter pokemon for the start of a starting battle c;


----------



## Novae

give me about an hour to get to a computer


----------



## Novae

Spoiler: music (idk how to embed)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV3mrRhBsNg



*Amp*, let's go! Are you excited? I'm really excited!

*Charge~Thunder Fang~Quick Attack*


----------



## Panini

Okay, Let's start out with Sunny Day, then follow up with Flame Charge and Flamethrower to close out!

*Sunny Day~Flame Charge~Flamethrower*


----------



## Eifie

(whoops sorry guys, I was going to do this this weekend but then I decided to do actual irl work instead?? I'll try to get to it within the next couple of days, on Wednesday I'll be on a train for 5 hours so probably then)


----------



## Novae

(almost) one week DQ warning on eifie >:c


----------



## Eifie

I'm sorry I always say I'll do work on the train and then never do work on the train

the next reffing will hopefully be more timely anyway


----------



## Novae

Well it hasn’t been a week yet


----------



## Eifie

I'm sorry my dudes I was doing irl work again

this weekend I promise.


----------



## Eifie

An eerie howl echoes through the Asber Central Stadium as the doors creak open for the first term in a long while to admit the region's newest fresh-faced youth and their referee. The two trainers exchange an apprehensive look as they take in their surroundings of their first battle: the scattered, yellowing patches of grass where there was once a vibrant field; the mossy tendrils creeping over and across the outdated advertisements for Music Dragon's Stone campaign; the abandoned stands, cracked and rusting from years of disuse. Panini takes a few cautious steps along the edge of the arena and stumbles straight over a Patrat nest. She jumps back, shrieking, as a litter of hairless, chittering baby Patrat scatter from the nest in all directions. Chemist1422 gulps. Is it too late to back out of this...?

Muttering something under her breath about "kids these days", the referee brushes the trainers impatiently aside and heads straight for the computer terminal attached to the wall at the stadium's halfway point. Her Furret follows eagerly at her heels, apparently undeterred by the oppressive atmosphere that seems to hang over the arena, and leaps up onto the keyboard to sweep away a layer of dust an inch thick with her tail. The referee pushes a button on the bottom of the monitor, and it comes off in her hand. She messes with a few of the switches and hits some of the other buttons on the control panel, but the system remains unresponsive. Typical. Well. Hopefully they won't need to... open up the pool, or anything...

Chemist1422 and Panini continue to hang back reluctantly at the stadium's entrance. The referee's Furret bounds back over to them, wrapping around the trainers' ankles in turn, pushing them insistently forward. With a final, terrified glance at each other, the rookie trainers allow themselves to be herded into the arena, taking their places at opposite ends of the dilapidated field. The referee raises her flags, and both throw their Poké Balls. From Panini's emerges Ceridwen the Fennekin, who flattens her ears against her head and kneads the ground anxiously with her paws as she looks around at the ghostly arena in which she's expected to do battle. Across from her, Amp the Shinx bares his teeth and snarls, attempting to look aggressive and fierce, but can't stop his tail from swishing eagerly in excitement.

*Round One*​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: RAWR I'M A DRAGON

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Nervous. Intimidated (-1 Attack).

------------------------------​
The wind whispers ominously through the deserted stands and Ceridwen trembles as a chill runs through her fur. Taking a deep breath, she closes her eyes and thinks hard about somewhere she'd rather be than here. Like... Poni Beach. The Fennekin forces herself to concentrate, imagining the feel of the sand between her paws and the warm sun on her fur, and her ears swivel forward, enveloped in a pale orange glow. A ball of fiery sunlight bursts forth from between them, growing rapidly in size as it ascends to hang lazily in the air about a dozen metres off the ground.

Amp, meanwhile, takes no interest in the sudden change in weather. He paws restlessly at the ground and an electrical charge begins to build up in his body, making his fur stand on end. At that moment his opponent's eyes snap back open and she abruptly charges him, flames erupting from her body; but the sunlight glinting off the bag of Bright Powder hanging around Amp's neck disorients her and she veers slightly off-course, giving the Shinx the precious extra second he needs to jump out of the way. Amp doesn't give his opponent any time to recover; he lets out a FEARSOME ROAR (to everyone else it sounds like a pathetic _mrrrrOWWWL_), electricity crackling around his teeth, and leaps forward, sinking his teeth into Ceridwen's flank. The Fennekin screeches and convulses in pain as all the excess electricity Amp had been storing flows directly into her body. Still Amp refuses to let up. He backs a few steps away and then pushes his paws hard against the ground, form blurring as he propels himself forward with a sudden burst of speed. Ceridwen lets out a sudden _whuff_ of expelled air as the wind is knocked out of her and she tumbles onto her side, rolling a few feet away and coming to a stop by a particularly gnarled patch of weeds.

Gingerly the Fennekin gets back to her feet, testing out her front and hind paws to make sure nothing's broken. Everything seems to be in order, so she's quick to turn her attention to her next task: roasted Simba for breakfast. With a sharp yap Ceridwen spits out a white-hot burst of flames in Amp's direction, and as the attack makes contact the Shinx yelps in agony, dropping to the ground and rolling about frantically to extinguish the blaze. The smell of singed fur fills Ceridwen's nostrils, and she smirks to herself in satisfaction. The Flamethrower leaves angry red welts on Amp's skin, making the Shinx hiss in pain through gritted teeth as he struggles to push himself back upright. His tail lashes furiously as he faces her again, pondering the FEARSOME DESTRUCTION he's going to visit upon her next round...

------------------------------​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Eager for revenge. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).
*Used*: Charge ~ Thunder Fang ~ Quick Attack

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Feeling more confident now that the sun's out. Intimidated (-1 Attack). _+1 Speed_.
*Used*: Sunny Day ~ Flame Charge (missed) ~ Flamethrower

*Arena Status*

 The sunlight is strong (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Amp's Health: 100% - 14% (Flamethrower) - 1% (burn) = 85%
 Amp's Energy: 100% - 3% (Charge) - 7% (Thunder Fang) - 3% (Quick Attack) = 87%
 Ceridwen's Health: 100% - 16% (Thunder Fang) - 4% (Quick Attack) = 80%
 Ceridwen's Energy: 100% - 4% (Sunny Day) - 3% (Flame Charge) - 4% (Flamethrower) = 89%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Ceridwen (90) > Amp (45).
 lol how 2 write??? whatever it's been too long, just have this
 The Special Defense boost from Charge wore off once Amp used an Electric attack.
 Flame Charge missed because of Amp's Bright Powder. The Speed boost still applies, though, since it doesn't rely on the attack hitting. It'll wear off after Ceridwen's second action next round.
 Flamethrower caused a burn. (The hax is strong this round.)
 *Panini* commands first.


----------



## Novae

just wanna say this is good spoopy writing and now I wanna draw this (except my artistic skill is limited so it's stuck in my imagination for now)


----------



## Panini

I'll get to this tomorrow!


----------



## Panini

Whoops!

Good hustle Ceridwen, that singed fur smell is music to my... nose?
Our foe already seems pretty mad, let's use his fury against him with *Swagger* to get him confused and then take the time to get your mind centered *Psych Up* before closing out with *Solar Beam*! Afterall, it would be a shame to waste the good weather.

If Swagger fails, use *Flamethrower* again instead of Psych Up to keep up pace!

*Swagger~Psych Up/Flamethrower~Solar Beam*


----------



## Novae

will get to this either later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Novae

Start by Protecting against the Swagger, then follow up with Roar to make Ceri flinch. If the Swagger was successful, use Double Team, otherwise use Charge Beam against the Solar Beam.

*Protect~Roar~Double Team/Charge Beam*


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> Start by Protecting against the Swagger, then follow up with Roar to make Ceri flinch. If the Swagger was successful, use Double Team, otherwise use Charge Beam against the Solar Beam.
> 
> *Protect~Roar~Double Team/Charge Beam*


Flinching in ASB is like the games where it only works if your Pokémon is moving first in the action, so Roar wouldn't actually work here. Since you are new I will give you the chance to change your commands accordingly!


----------



## Novae

ah okay I'll change that today

edit: or maybe I'll decide to leave it to keep up intimidate not sure


----------



## Novae

*Protect~Scary Face~Double Team/Charge Beam*

see last post, just replace roar with scary face


----------



## Eifie

*Round Two*​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Eager for revenge. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Feeling more confident now that the sun's out. Intimidated (-1 Attack). _+1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Amp glares across at his opponent, hackles raised, doing his best to ignore the throbbing of his lingering burns... but his furiously lashing tail accidentally brushes against the tender skin and he jumps back with a yelp of pain, prompting a snicker from Ceridwen. "That Flamethrower? That was _nothing_!" she says smugly. "Just the air coming out of my ears right now is almost 400 degrees, you know. That's a Fennekin Fact. Wanna hear more? Did you know—" The rest of Ceriden's words are thankfully drowned out as Amp summons up a transparent bubble of energy around himself, blocking out the rest of the world. He swishes his tail impatiently as he watches the Fennekin ramble on...

And on...

And _on_...

And then she stops to take a breath and Amp figures it's safe to drop his shield, but then the moment he does so Ceriden fucking _belches another mouthful of fire right into his face_??? Like, who even does that? Now his face is all charred and toasty and kinda smells like really really burnt bacon, gross. Also it kind of hurts. Amp peels his lips back over his teeth and gives Ceridwen his most ferocious snarl, and apparently his scorched and reddened face must be adding to his fearsome appearance because Ceridwen cringes away from him with a startled yapping noise, ears flattened against her head.

Ceridwen turns to whimper plaintively at her trainer, who gently tries to coax her back towards her opponent with little success. Amp takes advantage of her hesitation to to charge up some electrical energy in his mouth. Static crackles through his fur, making his fur stick straight up as the electricity courses through him, and he unleashes the attack with an eager bark. In his excitement, however, the Shinx loses control of his aim; the Charge Beam veers off wildly to the left, missing its target by several feet and instead burning a small hole through a billboard proclaiming "_Teach Your Weepinbell to DANCE!_" in obnoxiously large letters.

Still trembling, Ceridwen looks up at the blazing ball of sunlight and takes a deep breath, struggling to calm herself. She pricks her ears and a sphere of blindingly white light begins to form between them, growing larger and larger as she channels more of the sun's energy into the attack.







Thanks to the intense sunlight she's able to quickly charge up the orb of light to its full strength and fires off a beam of white light from it in Amp's direction. The Shinx yowls in pain as the concentrated sunlight buffets him backwards and knocks him to the ground, tearing up a line of grass in its path. The blistering heat eats at his skin, leaving more angry red marks on his side, and for a moment all he can do is whimper pathetically at his opponent, no longer feeling all that fearsome...

------------------------------​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Losing confidence fast. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Scary Face ~ Charge Beam (missed)

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: _WHO'S FEARSOME NOW BITCH???_ Intimidated (-1 Attack). _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Swagger ~ Flamethrower ~ Solar Beam

*Arena Status*

 The sunlight is strong (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Amp's Health: 85% - 14% (Flamethrower) - 12% (Solar Beam) - 2% (burn) = 57%
 Amp's Energy: 87% - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Scary Face) - 3% (Charge Beam) = 80%
 Ceridwen's Health: 80%
 Ceridwen's Energy: 89% - 3% (Swagger) - 4% (Flamethrower) - 5% (Solar Beam) = 77%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (30).
 (today in sentences I shouldn't keep in my reffings, but decide to keep anyway)
 Ceridwen's Speed boost wore off after her second action.
 The Speed drop from Scary Face will wear off at the end of the next round. The effect of Intimidate will likely also wear off at that time.
 Charge Beam missed (rip). It still raised Amp's Special Attack though.
 Solar Beam costed less energy (5% base) since the weather is sunny.
 *Chemist1422* commands first.


----------



## Novae

*Thunder Wave ~ Thunder/Charge ~ Thunder/Light Screen*

So if the first Thunder would fail for any reason (ex. Protect), use Charge
instead. Then if you used charge, use Thunder unless it would fail (same conditional as above). If it would fail OR you used Thunder last turn, use Light Screen


----------



## Panini

Good job, that was a good round for us. If you can act before him and see the Thunder wave coming use *Safeguard* to try and prevent the paralysis, otherwise if you're already been hit and paralyzed, try to use *Facade*. We're probably going to get hit by Thunder one way or another so hope that it misses in the sunlight and try again to use *Psych Up* followed by another *Solar Beam* while the sun's still out, unless his Light Screen has already taken effect, in which case close out with *Foul Play* instead.

*Safeguard/Facade~Psych Up ~ Solar Beam/Foul Play*


----------



## Eifie

I totally forgot about this lol

I suck, sorry guys


----------



## Novae

poke


----------



## Eifie

oops


----------



## Eifie

I'm really sorry guys! I've been pretty busy the past couple of weeks and haven't had a chance to sit down and write something for this. Hopefully I will be able to get to it this weekend.


----------



## Eifie

if I don't post a reffing by tonight ban me from this website ok


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> if I don't post a reffing by tonight ban me from this website ok


no but I will make you change your undertitle-thing to something stupid

deal?


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> no but I will make you change your undertitle-thing to something stupid
> 
> deal?


oh man, I've had this undertitle for like 6 years.

deal though, I 100% intend to have something by tonight


----------



## Eifie

update: I have written the first action, gonna speedwrite the rest tbh


----------



## Eifie

*Round Three*​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Losing confidence fast. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: _WHO'S FEARSOME NOW BITCH???_ Intimidated (-1 Attack). _-2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Panting, Amp pushes himself back up to his feet, fur sticking up haphazardly on one side where he was struck by the Solar Beam. He tenses, digging his front paws into the grass, and looses a couple quick pulses of electricity from his ears in Ceridwen's direction. The Fennekin yelps in surprise as her muscles unexpectedly stiffen, nearly forcing her hindquarters down onto the ground. She gingerly tests out her front legs, gritting her teeth, and wills her muscles to respond as she pushes off hard against the dirt. Thankfully they do and Ceridwen propels herself straight forward at her unwitting opponent, bowling him over and batting him ferociously with all four paws, as Amp struggles to shield his face from the blows. The Shinx gives a particularly loud howl of pain and a bolt of lightning briefly lights up the arena, illuminating their surroundings in blinding white light until a massive discharge of electricity comes crackling down from the sky... leaving a smoking crater in the grass some six feet away from the tussling pair. Whoops...?

Ceridwen rolls away from her opponent, satisfied that she's roughed him up for now. She sits back on her haunches and surveys Amp with mild disinterest, a bit miffed that her trainer wants her to get into _this guy's_ head... With a dismissive flick of her tail, the Fennekin closes her eyes and takes a deep breath, extending her will outward to form a mental link with her opponent. The last of her wariness of her opponent leaves her, replaced instead with a sense of restlessness as her fur stands up slightly, an invisible electric current running through it. When Ceridwen opens her eyes again she finds her foe now shielded by a wall of brilliant golden light, having taken this chance to recollect himself and shore up his defenses. Well, no matter. Ceridwen wasn't planning on using any energy-based attacks anyway. Raw power should do the trick. The Fennekin snarls and prepares to spring—but at that moment her muscles spasm painfully and she falls heavily onto her side, unable to get them back under control.

As the two Pokémon glare at each other without moving, the miniature sun, which has been steadily shrinking in size for the past minute or so, finally winks out entirely, and a sense of quiet dread settles once again over the stadium...

------------------------------​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Frustrated that none of his attacks seem to be connecting. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Light Screen (1% energy/action, 4 more actions). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Thunder Wave ~ Thunder (missed) ~ Light Screen

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Struggling to get her muscles back under control. Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Facade ~ Psych Up ~ [paralyzed]

*Arena Status*

 The sunlight has faded.

*Damage and Energy*

 Amp's Health: 57% - 13% (Facade) - 2% (burn) = 42%
 Amp's Energy: 80% - 4% (Thunder Wave) - 8% (Thunder) - 2% (Light Screen) = 66%
 Ceridwen's Health: 80%
 Ceridwen's Energy: 77% = 8% (Facade) - 4% (Psych Up) = 65%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (15).
 blugh
 Thunder missed (it would have missed even if it hadn't been sunny, actually). Chemist's conditionals were kind of ambiguous as to whether or not Amp should use Thunder again if it missed. I took them to mean that he shouldn't.
 The effects of Scary Face and Intimidate ended early due to Psych Up.
 *Panini* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

48-hour DQ warning for Panini lol


----------



## Panini

fmhfdksf

Sorry I totally forgot because I got slammed this week will do tomorrow


----------



## Panini

Actually we're kind of limited by Light Screen so I think we're just going to go ham on the physical moves this round and hope that paralysis fails more often than it succeeds. Spam *Facade* unless you lose paralysis status at any point, in which case switch to trying to land *Foul Play*:

Facade/Foul Play ~  Facade/Foul Play ~  Facade/Foul Play

(Sorry again to keep you guys waiting!)


----------



## Novae

hi can I request not having to do this until Sunday because I am b u s y


----------



## Eifie

Yes, you have a full week from when Panini posted commands, so that's not even past the deadline. Not that I'm _actually_ going to DQ anyone anyway when ASB is mostly dead and I know you both exist on the internet.


----------



## Novae

commands will come once I figure out my ASB password


----------



## Eifie

reffing will come next year


----------



## Panini

yee 















haw


----------



## Novae

yee



*Double Team ~ Swift ~ Thunderbolt*



haw


----------



## Eifie

yee



due to like life and stuff I might not be able to write anything for this for like 3 weeks I am sorry



haw


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> yee
> 
> 
> 
> due to like life and stuff I might not be able to write anything for this for like 3 weeks I am sorry
> 
> 
> 
> haw


sorry again expect something end of August

before then I'm too stressed about other things to do anything but panic aimlessly


----------



## Novae

yee







haw


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> sorry again expect something end of August
> 
> before then I'm too stressed about other things to do anything but panic aimlessly


yee



that's okay we respect you have a real life too all the best with the stuff you have going on 



haw


----------



## Eifie

LOOOOL OOPS

I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Eifie

*Round Four*​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Frustrated that none of his attacks seem to be connecting. Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Light Screen (1% energy/action, 4 more actions). _+1 Special Attack_.

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Struggling to get her muscles back under control. Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Amp (ever the model citizen of Asber) enjoys making fun of the disabled, so he _z o o m s_ around the field just because he can, while Ceridwen watches jealously, still unable to get her damn muscles under control. RIP.

One, two, three cub-shaped shadows spring up in Amp's wake, materializing into indistinguishable copies of the Shinx, right down to the slightly asymmetrical tufts of fur on his cheeks. The four Amps surround Ceridwen in a ring, simultaneously baring their teeth in an unimpressive snarl that comes out as an oddly echoed, rumbling _mrrRRRRR_.

Ceridwen's eyes dart nervously from one Shinx to the next, but other than that the Fennekin does not make a move. Boring.

Maybe she'll do something if all the Amps SPIT STARS AT HER AT ONCE. Yeah, that sounds like a solid plan. The four Shinxes begin to yap raucously at random intervals, completely out of sync with each other, shooting stars of bright white energy from their mouths that circle around Ceridwen and slam into her from all directions. The Fennekin shudders, as much in pain from the terrible cacaphony the Amps are making as from the actual impact of the attack.

But alas, Ceridwen still gives them no further response.

Desperate for attention now, the Amps all tense for a second, their fur beginning to stick up as static crackles through their bodies. With a deafening howl, each looses a massive bolt of electric energy at their foe, and though only one attack is solid enough to strike her, it's enough to lift Ceridwen a few inches off the ground, yelping in agony as electricity courses through her body. Jolted back into action from the shock, the Fennekin wheels around, teeth gritted in rage, and flings herself straight at the Shinx closest to her. Oh, she's gonna get him this time!!!

Jk, she flies straight through one of Amp's clones and it vanishes into thin air as she tumbles face-first onto the grass with a tiny _whuff_ of expelled breath.

------------------------------​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: _TROLOLOLOL_ Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Light Screen (1% energy/action, 1 more action). Has 2 clones. _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Double Team (3 clones) ~ Swift ~ Thunderbolt

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: _You have GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!_ Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: [paralyzed] ~ [paralyzed] ~ Facade (hit clone)

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Amp's Health: 42% - 2% (burn) = 40%
 Amp's Energy: 66% - 3% (Double Team) - 4% (Swift) - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 3% (Light Screen) = 52%
 Ceridwen's Health: 80% - 7% (Swift) - 12% (Thunderbolt) = 61%
 Ceridwen's Energy: 65% - 8% (Facade) = 57%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (20).
 high-effort reffings lol
 Hell if I remember the formula I used to use for max number of clones from Double Team... I think it might've been speed / 12.5 rounded down, so I'll go with that I guess.
 (yes I know clones don't make sound (yes I also know neither of you actually cared))
 Poor Ceridwen :(
 My original formula for paralysis was 2% recovery each action that they don't parafail, but then that can make successive parafails unfairly punishing if they do occur (like now)... so I'm gonna do 2% for recovery successful actions, 1% for recovery unsuccessful actions instead.
 *Chemist1422* commands first.


----------



## Novae

oh crap it is my turn isn't it

uhhhh soon:tm:


----------



## Eifie

theoretically I'm supposed to give Chemist some sort of DQ warning

just let it be known that I was here


----------



## Novae

theoretically yes

for future reference can you ping me on discord


----------



## Novae

*Charge ~ Shock Wave ~ Quick Attack*


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> theoretically yes
> 
> for future reference can you ping me on discord


but you see

if I ping you, you will post commands in a timely manner

which means I have to write something in a timely manner


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> but you see
> 
> if I ping you, you will post commands in a timely manner
> 
> which means I have to write something in a timely manner


Ping whoever goes first then so you can write while you wait for the second


----------



## Novae

yee





:vowee:






haw


----------



## Eifie

yee





lol sorry I haven't bothered pinging Panini because I'm busily writing my thesis for the next month anyways. I swear after I finish my thesis I'll be free FOR GOOD and then we can return to your regularly-scheduled reffings






haw


----------



## Novae

yee




Oh sweet good luck 




haw


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> lol sorry I haven't bothered pinging Panini because I'm busily writing my thesis for the next month anyways. I swear after I finish my thesis I'll be free FOR GOOD and then we can return to your regularly-scheduled reffings


a) lol

b) hey @Chemist1422 and @Panini! we're gonna try out a thing for ASB where the ref doesn't really do much writing so we can actually get reffings out in some sort of timely manner and then see if it's still fun! so this means I would be putting up a reffing for you soon, except, I guess I'm still waiting for Panini's commands. hehe...


----------



## Novae

yee




sounds great





haw


----------



## Panini

Let's start with *Heat Wave* to try and deal with the whole multiples situation. Charge'll be a big hit if it gets through so let's try and work up the will to *Protect* against it! Lastly if the clones are still a thing try *Heat Wave *again otherwise use *Facade.

Heat Wave~Protect~Heat Wave/Facade*

[Sorry I took a while remembering to do this!]


----------



## Eifie

*Round Five*​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: _TROLOLOLOL_ Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Light Screen (1% energy/action, 1 more action). Has 2 clones. _+1 Special Attack_.

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: _You have GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!_ Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Amp charges. Now he's charged. Good stuff!

Ceridwen is brave! Ceridwen is strong! Ceridwen Heat Waves all day long! And just like that, all the extra Amps disappear. The real Amp cries. Now he's lonely. Also the fire hurts. Owie. Well, actually it doesn't hurt that much because he has a Light Screen to protect him. Good thing I checked that! Alas, now the Light Screen fades away, leaving him even _more_ lonely. Sad...

Amp SHOCK WAVES! It's shocking and wavy, especially since he was all charged up! But Ceridwen is ready for him. She Protects! Ceridwen would like to emphasize to the reader that she is being clever and practical, and not at all cowardly, as she shelters within her transparent bubble, the electric attack harmlessly fizzling away as it touches it.

Clearly there is no choice but for Amp to just RUN AS FAST AS HE CAN. He runs. He zooms! His burns are hurting him, so he maxes out at some not-so-fast speed. Ceridwen politely dissipates her bubble so that he can lunge into her side and bounce off mostly harmlessly. Unfortunately, her muscles seize up again unexpectedly on impact. No more moving for Ceridwen this round.


------------------------------​
*Chemist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: _Well, that was embarrassing._ Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Charge ~ Shock Wave (blocked) ~ Quick Attack

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: "RrrrRRRRRRRrrrr." Mildly paralyzed (12% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Heat Wave ~ Protect ~ [paralyzed]

*Arena Status*

Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Amp's Health: 40% - 5% (Heat Wave) - 2% (burn) = 33%
Amp's Energy: 52% - 3% (Charge) - 1% (Light Screen) - 7% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Quick Attack) = 38%
Ceridwen's Health: 61% - 3% (Quick Attack) = 58%
Ceridwen's Energy: 57% - 4% (Heat Wave) - 8% (Protect) = 45%

*Notes*

Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (30).
 this has been the low-effort reffings experiment brought to you by eif. don't pay me for this.
*@Panini* commands first.


----------



## Novae

I appreciate the reffing


----------



## Panini

RrrrrrRRrrrRr

Okay let's try pinning Amp down with a *Fire Spin *and if that works *Will-o-wisp *for the extra burn, otherwise *Flamethrower *instead. Close out by trying *Facade *again~

Fire Spin ~ Will-o-Wisp/Flamethrower ~ Facade

(I also appreciate reffage, ty eifie)


----------



## Eifie

yee


@Mist1422


haw


----------



## Novae

yee



sorry life has been getting to me these past couple weeks, I'll do mine later today/tomorrow



haw


----------



## Eifie

yee


npnp good luck with life


haw


----------



## Eifie

@Mist1422

(poke)


----------



## Novae

(poked)

i...don't remember my asb password gimme a little


----------



## Novae

*Rain Dance ~ Shock Wave ~ Protect*


----------



## Eifie

fuck now I have to write


----------



## Eifie

*Disclaimer*: since there are a lot of new members/ASB players who may be looking at this, I just wanna say that this reffing is part of our super-low-effort reffings experiment, which is an attempt to make writing a lot easier on refs by basically letting them just write extended shitposts if they want as long as the battlers are cool with it. This is most certainly not my idea of quality writing. tyty.

*Round Five*​
*Mist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: _Well, that was embarrassing._ Burned (mild, 2% damage/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: "RrrrRRRRRRRrrrr." Mildly paralyzed (12% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
There is simply nothing for Amp to do but to bless the rains down in Africa. Egged on by his blessing, the rainclouds from Africa spread to cover the Earth. Rain begins to fall upon the battlefield. Somewhere far away, a mythical land called "Australia" sighs in relief.

Bitch, Ceridwen don't care about no tiny little water droplets. She breathes out a Fire Spin anyway, because she's the almighty, all-powerful Ceridwen. A pathetic little fire twister surrounds Amp, mildly inconveniencing him when the fire touches his skin. He could probably get out of it if he really wanted, but he looks cool in there, so he sticks around.

Amp SHOCK WAVES! It's shocking and wavy... hang on. Well, anyway, this time Ceridwen is not ready for him, so she gets shocked. A pained yelp causes the ref to put a hand over her heart in sympathy for cute little Ceridwen. But Ceridwen is ready for revenge!!! She Wills the Wisp. And the wisp responds to her will. It veeeeery slowly travels over to Amp. Amp is too busy looking cool in the swirling fire to move away, so he allows the wisp to singe his fur... and then yowls in agony as it further aggravates his burn. Now it really hurts!

Amp has no choice. He must retreat. He puts up a shimmering Protect bubble without delay. Maybe he should've delayed a little, though, because Ceridwen is too busy struggling with her cramping muscles again to actually attack him. Oh well... the Fire Spin looks pretty awesome swirling around his transparent bubble as the rain patters away in the background.

------------------------------​
*Mist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 26%
*Energy*: 28%
*Status*: this is fine dog dot jpg. Surrounded by Fire Spin (1% damage/action, 2 more actions). Burned (severe, 4% damage/round, 0.5x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Rain Dance ~ Shock Wave ~ Protect

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: "RRRRRrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!" Mildly paralyzed (7% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Fire Spin ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ [paralyzed]

*Arena Status*

 Rain continues to fall (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Amp's Health: 33% - 2% (Fire Spin) - 3% (burn) - 2% (Fire Spin) = 26%
Amp's Energy: 38% - 5% (Rain Dance) - 3% (Shock Wave) - 2% (Protect) = 28%
Ceridwen's Health: 58% - 8% (Shock Wave) = 50%
Ceridwen's Energy: 45% - 2% (Fire Spin) - 2% (Will-O-Wisp) = 41%

*Notes*

Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (30).
 Will-O-Wisp increased Amp's burn severity to severe.
*@Mist1422* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

how do you random spectators read my reffings so fast. I hadn't even finished closing all my ASB tabs


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> yee
> 
> 
> @Mist1422
> 
> 
> haw


this probably won't actually ping

@Mist1422


----------



## Novae

yeehaw sorry gimme a bit


----------



## Novae

*Charge ~ Discharge ~ Swift*


----------



## Novae

@Panini hi


----------



## Eifie

I pinged her yesterday! Or the day before? Sometime when she said she'd do it that night. I'll ping her again :p


----------



## Panini

aaa sorry

*Safeguard ~ Psychic Terrain ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eifie

yeah so @Sandstone-Shadow offered to do a writing for me for one round of this so I'm gonna take her up on that and send her calcs so you can get something Soon™

edit: calcs sent, expect something someday


----------



## Eifie

haha jk

*Round Six*​
*Mist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 26%
*Energy*: 28%
*Status*: this is fine dog dot jpg. Surrounded by Fire Spin (1% damage/action, 2 more actions). Burned (severe, 4% damage/round, 0.5x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: "RRRRRrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!" Mildly paralyzed (7% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Amp charges up. Now he's charged! What a classic. Continues to be good stuff.

Ceridwen's not taking any chances with the power of Charge anymore. No siree. She closes her eyes and focuses and summons up an Ethereal Bubble of Holding to protect herself from any more funny business. Good timing, too, because Amp immediately discharges (now he's no longer charged, another classic) and waves of electricity spread out from him in all directions. Despite not being a Shock Wave, it's pretty shocking and wavy, especially since he was all charged up before. Ceridwen whimpers pathetically as pulse after pulse of electricity courses through her body (;_;), and her inner fire begins to blaze or something in desperation.

A bit too shaken to go straight back on the offensive, Ceridwen swivels her ears together as they become enveloped in a mysterious pink glow. And then the battlefield gets weird. Weird how? Who knows. It's weird. The battlefield got weird.

Amp has no time for any of this weird-ass nonsense, so he just spits some stars at Ceridwen. He is so against the weirdness that he manages to produce a lot more glowing white stars of energy than anyone was expecting. Ceridwen cries. She gotta do something about those hurty white stars, so she focuses her mind and through sheer force of will hurls Amp straight into one of the billboards surrounding the stadium. Having ESPN sure is convenient sometimes!

------------------------------​
*Mist1422* (3/3 left)

*Amp*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 9%
*Energy*: 12%
*Status*: Just about spent. Burned (severe, 4% damage/round, 0.5x base power for physical attacks). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Charge ~ Discharge ~ Swift

*Panini* (3/3 left)

*Ceridwen* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 27%
*Status*: Imagining if she procs that 1% failure chance next round. That'd be top memes. Lightly paralyzed (1% failure chance). Blaze activated. Protected by Safeguard (3 more actions). _+1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Safeguard ~ Psychic Terrain ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

Rain continues to fall (3 more actions).
Psychic Terrain is in effect (5 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Amp's Health: 26% - 11% (Psychic) - 2% (Fire Spin) - 4% (burn) = 9%
Amp's Energy: 28% - 3% (Charge) - 9% (Discharge) - 4% (Swift) = 12%
Ceridwen's Health: 50% - 21% (Discharge) - 10% (Swift) = 19%
Ceridwen's Energy: 41% - 1% (Safeguard) - 5% (Psychic Terrain) - 6% (Psychic) - 2% (Safeguard upkeep) = 27%

*Notes*

Speed order: Amp (45) > Ceridwen (40).
 quality writing itt
Discharge would've significantly worsened Ceridwen's paralysis if not for the Safeguard. Whew!
Ceridwen's Blaze activated after being hit by Discharge.
Fire Spin wore off after the second action.
Swift was a critical hit.
Ceridwen's paralysis will wear off after her first action of the next round, and then her speed stat will go back to normal.
*@Panini* commands first.


----------



## Novae

_poke_


----------



## Eifie

nice, another one that isn't my fault

god bless


----------



## Panini

god my apologies to both of yall T T 
I haven't been a true online gamer(TM) for a big olllll minute, sorry for the hangtime

We've been chipping away (over the course of uh, some months) but now it's time to really either get it or beef it! Start out with *Iron Tail *and then get in there with a *Psyshock* while Amp's guard is down. Close out with *Psychic*. If *Iron Tail* is a bust then just use *Psychic* twice instead! If the 1% chance procs, reevaluate life choices.

*Iron Tail ~ Psyshock/Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------

